# New job



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

I'm in a quandary.

I have had two new job offers, one in Bath and one in Bristol. I can get the train to Bath in 15 minutes, the workplace is a couple of minutes walk up the road and I can cycle to the train station in about 10 minutes. The one in Bristol is about 35 minutes by car. The idea of getting the train to work and throwing the car away is very appealing.

The work in Bristol sounds very interesting, the one in Bath sounds very dull. The one in Bristol is offering slightly more money than the one in Bath.

I have already accepted the one in Bath and am supposed to start on 2/1 next year (though it's all verbal). The offer for the one in Bristol just happened today.

What to do?! I hate making decisons!


----------



## zig (12 Dec 2007)

The car and more interesting job sounds about right to me.


----------



## James Flexton (12 Dec 2007)

how old are you?

does long term career development / promotional prospects come into the decision?

although a nice commute may be beneficial now what job will stand you in better ground after 3 - 5 years??

a dull job with a nice commute will not last long. 

to me it looks like this

Bath - poor Â£, dull job, good commute
Bristol - better Â£, interesting job, 40 mins a day more travel time

plus when you are cycling to the train station in rain/sleet/snow you will look back fondly on those days of commuting by car.

no decision really mate...bristol all the way without knowing more detail obviously....trust me i'm a recruitment consultant lol!

best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

I'm a contractor in IT, so not interested in a career!

Worried that I'll annoy the people in Bath and I might want to work there in a years time!


----------



## Ray (12 Dec 2007)

Boring commute or boring job - choose the boring commute - 35 mins isn't so bad (but unlucky, when I lived in Bristol I never had more than 20 mins to travel).

Since you are an IT contractor you should go by rate, contact length and what looks better on the CV + you should honour your commitments.

If you already agreed to start and then don't your name will be mud - I hate it when contractors mess me around like that...    Bristol - Bath IT sector is quite is small, everyone knows someone who knows someone else.


----------



## beeky (13 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to Bath.

You're right about it being quite small, I regularly bump into people I used to work with.


----------



## Ray (13 Dec 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. I'm going to Bath.
> 
> You're right about it being quite small, I regularly bump into people I used to work with.



Yup, I was there through the 90's, most likely we could find a friend of a friend in common if we tried...


----------

